

Ask HN: When does the Apple-AT&T iPhone Contract End?  - thinkbohemian

There is quite a bit of hooplah today about the new iPhone OS release. I've been searching for an article stating the month and possibly the day when the contract will end between apple and AT&#38;T, but I only find articles that say sometime 2010.<p>So do you know when the Apple-AT&#38;T iPhone contract ends?
======
byoung2
Most likely June 2010 is what I've read several places.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/apples-contract-with-att-
is-d...](http://www.businessinsider.com/apples-contract-with-att-is-done-in-
june-analyst-2009-11)

~~~
thinkbohemian
It looks like you're right, thanks. I want an iPhone badly, but really don't
want to support AT&T. Currently i am on Verizon and would love either iPhone
or Nexus One unfortunately neither are available. Since my contract is already
up, I may jump ship in june. Thanks Again!

------
Mankhool
In Canada, Rogers had a monopoly on the iPhone from July 2008 until November
2009, when TELUS and Bell were allowed into the market. So a 16 month run.
Very different from the US.

